# Morgenstern - Rift-Urgestein



## Antyr (25. Juli 2014)

*Morgenstern - Aktive Gilde im Spiel RIFT *

Hallo allerseits,

Hier eine Vorstellung der Gilde Morgenstern.

============================================================================

Gilde: Morgenstern (Gildentyp: Raid/Fun-gilde)
Server: Brutwacht (gegründet auf SprossPassage, dann Brutmutter)
Ausrichtung: PvE / PvP
HomePage: http://rift-morgenstern.de
Sprache: Hauptsprache Deutsch / Zweitsprache: Englisch
Motto der Gilde: Stress gibts im RL genug .... Hier wollen wir spielen und entspannen

Oberstes Gebot der Gilde : REALLIFE GEHT IMMER VOR.

Gilden-Tools:
Teamspeak3, HomePage, WhatUp (keine Pflicht)

Mitglieder (aktuell 03.2016):
Mitglieder: ca. 20-40 aktive^^
Alter: zw. 15 - 60, vom Schüler bis zum Schichtler, von der Angestellten bis zum Rentner
ist alles vorhanden.

Aktivitäten:
Gemeinsames leveln, gegenseitige Unterstützung, Mentoren für Niedriglvl und Einsteiger.
Aktive Unterstützung (Skillserklärung, Rotas, etc etc). Regelmäßige Gildenbesprechungen.
Abhängen im TS (Vom Kuchenrezept über Klagen von Wehwehchen, optimiertes Wechseln
von Windel beim Nachwuchs, sowie Tipps beim Einkaufen und Reparieren von allen möglichen
bis hin zum Hardcore Nachtraid (*Hicks* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) geht hier alles).

Raids:
Alles an Raids: Gesamter Content, (aktuell:T2/T3, T1 nach Wunsch), Altraids
Raidgilde heisst bei uns: wir bieten Raids an aber alles ist FREIWILLIG.

Erwartungen an unsere Mitgliederinnen/Mitglieder:
Ehrlichkeit, Bereitschaft zum Spielverständnis, aktive Mithilfe/Unterstützung bei Fragen
sowie Gildenevents und Gildenmitglieder(innen).

Auf was wir gerne Verzichten können:
Schlaumeier, Besserwisser, Spieler denen die Gemeinschaft am A....- vorbei geht.

Kommunikation:
Via TeamSpeak/Gildenchat (kann schon mal überlesen werden!)

Bei Interesse auf die HP gehen oder Ingame Mitglieder anschreiben (/who Morgenstern).

Schöne Grüße und schönes Spielen im besten MMO --- RIFT ---

Antyr (Gildenleitung Morgenstern)


----------

